# freezing okra



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

I read on another thread that they didn't need to blanch okra have always blanched would like some input from yall about just freezing or drying without blanching how does it turn out for you


----------



## Marianne (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't do sliced okra like this- don't know why, just never tried it. Maybe I will this year! BUT... I just put my whole pods into a brown paper bag, then into a freezer bag and into the freezer it goes. Tastes like freshly picked when used. I really don't think you have to use anything but the paper bag. I'm just paranoid about freezer burn. My brother always just uses the bag and has never had burn, though.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Marianne are you saying, if you place okra in a brown paper bag first, you don't have to worry about "air" causing freezer burn?

I am going to freeze okra this year myself and read that you needed to "blanche" it so as to destroy the enzymes first.


----------



## Marianne (Feb 22, 2009)

That's what we've done for years now. My aunt told me this trick about 10 yrs. ago. Its a real timesaver, plus NO SLIME to deal with!!

Also, for peas like crowder, pinkeye, etc., an OLD lady told me about 20 YRS. AGO not to blanch them. Shell, put into cotton pillowcase, and when you're ready to cook them, scoop out however much you want, run cold water over them in a colander and pick out any pieces of shell or whatever. Don't wash before freezing!! They're SO GOOD, taste like you just picked them in the field. Again, I do set my pillowcase down in a big plastic bag to make sure of no freezer burn. I've never had any. Try this!! SUCH A TIME SAVER!!!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

So no worries about stopping the enzymes from continuing to mature the vegies?


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

We only FRY okra, so what I do is wash, slice and then put them in a freezer bag with cornmeal, give it a shake (it coats it) and then into the freezer


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

So some of you are not worried about getting freezer burn?

This is confusing to me (no blanching; air in freezer bags) as what I have read tells me to blanch to stop enzymes from ruining vegies and to get all air out to stop freezer burn from ruining vegies.

Are you not concerned because you eat it all quickly? (I want to freeze enough to last a full year until our next year's garden harvest.)


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I slice them and put them on a cookiesheet to freeze them. That way they don't stick together. Once frozen I bag and label.


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I never blanche okra - just wash it - cut it for frying, then spread on a cookie sheet and flash freeze it -then dump it into freezer bags. No freezer burn. :shrug:


this is exactly what I do..except I vacuum pak mine instead of using freezer bags.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I have seen squash (straight neck and zuchini) frozen with other vegies. Wondering if "fast freezing" them on a cookie sheet will work as it does with okra. Anyone know?


----------

